# Is this a scam or the worlds best deal?



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Aire spud for $94.50 









Aire Spud Youth Inflatable Kayak Lime 8712801100 [J4160073] - $94.50 : backde.com


backde.com Aire Spud Youth Inflatable Kayak Lime 8712801100 [J4160073] - The AIRE Tributary Spud IK is a compact sized inflatable kayak for kids and adults alike. Kids will appreciate the increased stability and better maneuverability of the Spud, while adult paddlers will enjoy the sportiness...



www.backde.com


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

How on earth did you find that???? If it's for real it's a smokin' deal. However the fact it's being sold on a site that's selling jewelry (and misspelling the word on their homepage) gives me pause. If it's for real, only $4.99 for shipping gives you a sweet ducky for under $100!

It's certainly worth a call to them to talk over.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

i just googled aire spud and clicked on shopping and there it was.. My nephew had one on a camping trip and it was a hoot..


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

At $100 for a ducky, if it's for real, I'm interested!


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

total scam

The address for that place looks like a sketchy hotel.

These sites pop up often, they simply build pages of items from other sites or amazon, never own the product and steal you credit card info.

Plus Aire has been sold out of the Spud, so no retailer is going to sell it way below their cost during a high demand period.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

According to this site review I would be very leary of this site. Too good to be true unfortunately.









Backde Com Reviews is the Online Store a Scam?


Backde located at www.backde.com is a fake online jewelry store. Online users are advised to stay away from the fake store because...




www.onlinethreatalerts.com


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

When it's too good to be true, think it over... I've had to obtain a new credit card 2Xtwices


----------



## nolichuck (Mar 11, 2010)

Area code 281 is in Texas. This is a scam.


----------

